# Best car audio system ?



## esumitkumar (May 22, 2007)

Hi 

I have alto LX and I want to buy a new car audio system ..which is the best ? Prices in Gurgaon as follows :

1. Sony Explod 4000 / - without bill 
2. JVC 3800/- without bill 
3. Pioneer 4400 /- without bill 

any suggestions are welcome ..thanks


----------



## freshseasons (May 23, 2007)

Pioneer DEH P4400 ..Get an Amplifier if you can afford one. 
 Pioneer DEH P4400 is the choice only because of the options you gave.Other wise i will recommend add 300Rs more and get PIONEER DEH 5850MP
  Thats one a whole lot better.


----------



## karmanya (May 24, 2007)

ppl say the xplod is good. nvr really tried. try to get somethin in sennhieser, they have gr8 audio quality


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 24, 2007)

Xplod rockz yaar ...


----------



## esumitkumar (May 24, 2007)

I have taken XPlod yaaron...its some 260 model...4000 Rs without bill...its awesome


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

sony xplod is quite good.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, me too have Xplod oval 100w rms and 30 rms rounded with tweeter on my Santro Zing. 
Its really gud, but u need a sony player with D Bass to realize that.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 10, 2007)

sony xplod is not in the league of better brands like alpine,blaupunkt or jbl.
Considering your budget I would recommmend you to go and check out the blaupunkt range and although pioneer does not make too good speakers but they have these 10  inch circular speakers which also double as your subwoofer available for 3.5 k or if  or if you want a complete  solution check out pioneer ts-2150. By the way shouldn't this be in the qna section instead.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

I wanna add few accessories to my new ALTO xfun LXi and chalked up a small list:

1)Pricol Central Locking System Rs.3450/- with lifetime warranty 
2)Sony Xplod GT460 US Rs.6500/- (untill unless I'm getting a head unit brought from US by my friend which is still under consideration)
3)Sony Front two speakers (under-dash) Rs.1000/-
4)Rear speaker panel Rs.450/-
5)Sony Rear two oval speakers Rs.1800/-
6)Seat Covers-
P.U. Rs.1600/-
Fabric Rs.1400/-
7)Side Door Panel Guard Rs.350/-
8)Mud Flaps/Water Guard Rs.240/- (already bought ha ha)

All prices are after market in Calcutta....any comments and/or suggestions are welcome....


----------

